

Binding D to C - WalterBright
http://www.gamedev.net/page/resources/_/technical/game-programming/binding-d-to-c-r3122

======
WalterBright
D is able to directly interface to existing C libraries without using wrappers
or trampolines. Mike Parker explains how in this article.

